# 1978 Hormiga (Basistransporter)



## LowDubs (May 10, 2011)

Doing a restoration on a Hormiga and i am looking for front drive axles. Maybe even a part number or some kind of reference so I can have them rebuilt or find rebuilt ones. Please help! Thanks--Kris


----------



## LowDubs (May 10, 2011)

Nevermind!


----------

